# Stent placement through cervix



## Girlzsmom66 (Jun 18, 2015)

Good afternoon!  

One of our physicians needs to perform the following procedure, and I was wondering if ONLY the dx hscope would be billed, if 57800 is an appropriate code to use, OR...where do I find a code for cx stent placement for use with IUI or IVF?

Physicians note:
I have recommended couple to undergo cervical dilation, diagnostic hysteroscopy and cervical stent placement if NP after this IUI due to servere
cervical stenosis and deviation

Thank you VERY much!

Michelle


----------

